# Ridgid 16 gallon Shop Vacuum



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for the review. Of course the 6.5 hp is bs. I wish manufacturers would stop doing that. Amp draw is your best measure of power.

For me, the last comment was the most interesting. I have yet to see a shop vac that was acceptably quiet. I may have to check this out.


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have once size down - its a great vac. The upgraded hose is really nice for hooking up to sanders and other hand-held tools. The bigger black hose is nice for general clean up. If you want a quieter vac you probably need to get into something like a Fein.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the 12 gallon model and love it except for one issue, that makes me REALLY want the 16 gallon model, and that is the ability to use collection bags. I sometimes use my vac without my Thien for cleaning up the car and use in the house, and collector bags would be nice to keep the HEPA filter clean…


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Yup, I love mine too. Don't attempt to vacuum up water with a dirty dust clogged filter though, like I did (or tried to do) - what a mess!


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah you have to change the filter out to a foam filter. I have done that before and it actually works pretty good for cleaning up water


----------



## POGO (Jul 3, 2010)

I purchased this vacuum about 6 months back after having researched many different manufactures and models. Notwithstanding all of the advertising claims on HP, I found the best measure is Air Flow (CFM) which is directly proportional to the current (Amp) rating of the motor.

My primary use of this vacuum is in conjunction with the Oneda Dust Deputy for High CFM particle collection. The vacuum is used as an alternative to my shop dust collection system, which is good for high volume but does not have the suction pressure that the shop vacuums are designed to produce. I keep checking the WD 1851 for material buildup and to my amazement only a light layer pf dust particles collected after many hours of use.

In my opinion this vacuum has many of the features of the high end units without the high cost of ownership.


----------

